# EA: lamb chops



## Timmy123

Hi all,
I am trying to explain to myself what a _lamb chop _is? 

So what is a lamb chop in EA?
Thanks


----------



## suma

You list your native language as English and you don't know what a lamb chop is?

If your looking for the EA equvalent, that may be a challenge, as cuts of meat are so uniquely cultural.


----------



## suma

It's like how do you translate bagel? or meatloaf?


----------



## makandés66

I agree suma, lambchops are so well-known, but trying to explain things to yourself in the target language is a great way to learn...  Well its hard, so i will be lame and propose the literal  قطعة من لحم الخروف


----------



## Finland

Hello!

In Oriental Arabic, I always call chops "kostaletta", but I am not sure how to write it. Maybe كستليتا? I don't know if the word is used in Egyptian Arabic.

HTH
S


----------



## إسكندراني

Lamb meat is لحمة ضاني unless I'm confused...
As for 'chops' I'm not sure it's rigidly defined in English, and would just say قطع or متقطعة طرنشات


----------



## Finland

Hello!



إسكندراني said:


> Lamb meat is لحمة ضاني unless I'm confused...
> As for 'chops' I'm not sure it's rigidly defined in English, and would just say قطع or متقطعة طرنشات



But chops aren't just any piece of meat. The word refers to the much appreciated cut containing a rib and the meat next to it. 

HTH
S


----------



## cherine

Finland said:


> The word refers to the much appreciated cut containing a rib and the meat next to it.


Thanks! I was waiting for a definition so I could think of an answer.

This part (rib+meat) is called reyash ريش . Then we add the kind of meat (based on which animal is the source). So, the lamb shops would be ريش ضاني reyash Daani.

P.S. regarding كستليتا , I'm not sure if it's still used (I never buy meat myself, and there's a lot of related vocabulary that I don't know and failed to memorise ). So, unfortunately, I can't even tell whether they're the same as reyash or not.


----------



## إسكندراني

ريَش just got my mouth watering  not often you get to have one of those


----------



## Tracer

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> In Oriental Arabic, I always call chops "kostaletta", but I am not sure how to write it. Maybe كستليتا? I don't know if the word is used in Egyptian Arabic.
> 
> HTH
> S



Can you explain what you mean by "Oriental Arabic"?  I've never heard the expression before. Merci 'awi.


----------



## suma

^"Oriental Arabic" refers to the Arabic dialects of the eastern part of the Arab world, i.e. Lebanon, Syria & Palestine.


----------



## londonmasri

I have only heard these dialects referred to as Levantine Arabic (the levant)


----------



## إسكندراني

I think he meant the Mashreq (Orient), which includes the Shaam (Levant).


----------



## Finland

Hello!

I indeed meant المشرق when I said oriental. I was no longer sure in which countries and dialects specifically I had heard this word, but it certainly was somewhere over there, not in Northern Africa.

Of course, when Cherine mentioned ريش, I remembered that word as well; I have heard it often in restaurants, meaning chops, but apparently the word has not entered my active vocabulary.

Thanks,
S


----------



## Ann_johor

reyach is typically middleeastern word.....in north african arabic we just use the french word: cotelettes.....


----------



## makandés66

tanmeert irghan ann johor!


----------



## Paterimon

رِيَش  is excellent for saying _ breast chops, _precisely because 
of the presence of a _rib bone.

_I am afraid it might not work for  _shoulder chops_.


----------

